# When is easter anyway?



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I always get confused on the holidays that don't have set dates. What date is Easter this year?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 18, 2007)

April 8


----------



## margi (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

